# [portage] probleme de dependences QT

## Chr0nos

bonjours a tous, j'ai un "petit" souci dans l'arbre des dependences de ma gentoo x86 : lors d'un emerge -aDvnuN world

```

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

```

----------

## guilc

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> bonjours a tous, j'ai un "petit" souci dans l'arbre des dependences de ma gentoo x86 : lors d'un emerge -aDvnuN world

 

Hmm, qt 4.6.3 est en ~arch...

Je parie sur un mélange de versions.

emerge --info ?

/etc/portage/package.keywords ?

----------

## Chr0nos

arf oui je suis en ~x86 (j'était pourtant sur d'avoir mis le char :s)

```
BlackPearl ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2200+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Jun 2010 17:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.7b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/voyageur"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amuled apache2 apic ares automount bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 cairo canna cdparanoia cdr chasen cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cscope cups curl cxx dbus dga dhclient dlna dns dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emerald encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran freewnn gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gstreamer gtk h323 hal i8x0 iconv imagemagick immqt ipod ipv6 java javascript joystick jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modplug modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpm-worker msn mudflap nautilus ncurses nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pipechan png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quinnstorm readline reflection remote samba sdl semantic-desktop session sip smp sndfile spell spl sse ssl startup-notification stats svg sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode upnp urandom usb v4l2 vorbis wav webkit x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## guilc

Dans ce cas là, peut-être un reste de qt monolithique ?

Que donne "eix -e qt" ?

----------

## Chr0nos

monolitique ?

```
BlackPearl ~ # eix -e qt

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.8b-r1 3.3.8b-r2

        (4)     [M]4.5.3 [M](~)4.6.0 [M](~)4.6.1

        {cups dbus debug doc examples firebird immqt immqt-bc ipv6 kde mysql nas nis odbc opengl postgres qt3support sqlite xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

```

----------

## Chr0nos

personne ne sait alors ?

car la liste des composants de qt s'est encore allongée la :s

----------

## guilc

Heu la non, que qt bloque ses propres versions inférieures, c'est normal, ça devrait pas bloquer...

Je suis plus ou moins dans la meme configuration, pas de blocage...

Tiens, tant qu'on y est, une idée si tu fais un "emerge -auDNvt @world", ça dit quoi ?

t'aurais pas un package qui demande explicitement une version inférieure de Qt par le plus grand des hasards ?

----------

## Chr0nos

ca me donne:

```
[ebuild   R   ]  virtual/libiconv-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/nautilus-open-terminal-0.18 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.4-r2] USE="gnome -doc -test -xmp (-beagle%) (-tracker%)" 

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libexif-0.6.19  USE="nls -doc" 

[ebuild   R   ]    virtual/libintl-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

Total: 153 packages (114 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 3 new, 35 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 428,758 kB

Conflict: 22 blocks (16 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.2', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mlt-0.5.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0:4[dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 30 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-svg:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mlt-0.5.4', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-boot/unetbootin-471', 'nomerge')

    (and 26 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.25-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 25 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 28 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-opengl:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[sqlite] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

```

----------

## guilc

TADA !!!!!

 *Quote:*   

>   ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> 
> ~x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.2', 'nomerge')
> 
>   ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> ...

 

Ta base eix n'est visiblement pas à jour, puisque le résultat n'indiquait pas que ce paquet était installé  :Wink: 

Ceci devrait débloquer la situation :

```
emerge -C x11-libs/qt
```

Pour info, cela vient de la mort annoncée de ce paquet, qui est maintenant hardmasqué et n'existe plus en qt 4.6.3 :

 *Quote:*   

> pkg_postinst() {                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
> 
>     echo                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
> 
>     elog "Please note that this meta package is only provided for convenience."                                                                                                                                                     
> ...

 

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai unmerge le meta package de qt mais j'ai toujours:

```
[nomerge      ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1  USE="-build"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/openrc-0.6.1-r1  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug"

[nomerge      ]   virtual/init-0

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88 [2.87-r3] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 104 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

Total: 118 packages (115 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 2 new, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 400,479 kB

Conflict: 25 blocks (6 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[sqlite] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mlt-0.5.4', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'games-emulation/mupen64plus-1.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 24 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mlt-0.5.4', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-boot/unetbootin-471', 'nomerge')

    (and 27 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.25-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 26 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-opengl:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.25-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 22 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3', 'merge')

    (and 7 more)

```

dans mes messages d'erreur :s

----------

## guilc

La je vois pas de message qui pourrait aider...

Meut-être voir ce qu'il y a au dessus dans la liste des packages ? (il n'y aurait pas encore un package forçant une version <= 4.6.2 de qt ?)

Sinon, j'aurais bien une méthode ultime, mais ça va flinguer temporairement ton install : retirer TOUS les paquets Qt, donc passer en console puisque tu sembles sous kde, et refaire la maj, et voir les version de Qt qui arrivent... Mais bon, ça va tout flinguer temporairement, donc on va garder ça pour le dernier recours  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

bien sur, bon désolé d'avance ca flood un peu mais j'ai pas mal de packages un peu "anciens" du coup a cause de ce block de qt :

```
BlackPearl / # emerge -aDvnuNt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] sys-block/gparted-0.5.2  USE="fat gnome hfs jfs kde ntfs reiser4 reiserfs xfs -dmraid -mdadm -xfce" 

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 7,161 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/sonata-1.6.2.1  USE="dbus trayicon -lyrics -taglib" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/egg-python-2.25.3 [2.19.1] USE="-debug -examples" 362 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="-test" 17,595 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="eds libnotify" 587 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/vinagre-2.30.1 [2.28.1] USE="ssh telepathy -applet -avahi -test" 2,358 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/pessulus-2.30.0 [2.28.0] 179 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="-debug" 637 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/evince-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.2] USE="dbus gnome gnome-keyring nautilus tiff -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib" 2,135 kB

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/epiphany-2.30.2 [2.28.2] USE="nss -avahi -debug -doc -networkmanager -test" 5,744 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="eds" 1,165 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11 [2.20.10-r3] USE="branding consolekit gnome-keyring ipv6 pam remote tcpd xinerama -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx (-selinux)" 3,920 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.30.1 [5.28.2] 1,100 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.0] USE="eds spell -test%" 1,040 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/file-roller-2.30.1.1 [2.28.2] USE="nautilus" 1,775 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.30.0 [2.28.0] 9,699 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/seahorse-2.30.1 [2.28.1] USE="ldap libnotify -avahi -debug -doc -test" 2,366 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.1] USE="-accessibility" 1,605 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="acpi gnome gstreamer hal ipv6 policykit -apm -debug -doc -networkmanager" 9,687 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/totem-2.30.0-r1 [2.28.6] USE="bluetooth nautilus nsplugin python youtube -debug -doc -galago -iplayer -lirc (-tracker)" 3,137 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.1-r2] USE="-beagle -debug -lzma" 1,114 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.30.0 [2.28.0-r1] USE="-debug" 174 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="-debug -test" 1,357 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-editors/gedit-2.30.2 [2.28.4] USE="python spell -doc (-xattr%)" 4,605 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.30.0 [2.28.3] USE="branding libnotify opengl pam -debug -doc" 4,692 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="opengl -artworkextra -guile -sound% -test (-sdl%*)" 26,979 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.30.0-r1 [2.28.5] USE="-pulseaudio" 2,645 kB

[nomerge      ] app-portage/layman-1.3.3  USE="cvs git subversion -bazaar -darcs -mercurial -test" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.1] USE="bash-completion blksha1 curl gtk iconv perl threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.11  USE="ffmpeg hal mplayer ogg subtitles vorbis xvid -fping -vcd -xine" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222 [1.221] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/dsniff-2.4_beta1-r4  USE="X" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/libpcap-1.1.1-r1 [1.1.1] USE="bluetooth ipv6 -libnl" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3  USE="dvd encode ffmpeg flac handbook mad sndfile vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug -emovix (-kdeenablefinal) -lame -musepack -musicbrainz -sox -taglib -vcd" LINGUAS="fr -ast -be -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mai -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 1,420 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="dbus exif jpeg%* lcms python tiff%* -debug -doc -xmp" 2,629 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-1.1.0_rc4 [1.1.0_rc3] USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi cdda dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnome gnutls httpd libnotify live matroska mmx modplug mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 rtsp samba sdl sse stream svg svga theora truetype udev upnp v4l2 vlm vorbis win32codecs x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -ggi -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -lua -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -taglib -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 22,918 kB

[ebuild     U ] games-emulation/snes9x-1.52-r1 [1.52] USE="alsa gtk joystick nls opengl png%* xrandr xv zlib -debug (-multilib) -netplay -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.2  USE="bash-completion bluetooth gdu gnome gnome-keyring hal http samba udev -archive -avahi -cdda -doc -fuse -gphoto2" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1 [2.28.1] USE="nautilus -avahi% -doc -fat% -remote-access%" 1,958 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1 [2.28.1] USE="nautilus -avahi% -doc -fat% -remote-access%" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1  USE="bash-completion nls -debug -doc -remote-access" 

[blocks b     ]   sys-apps/devicekit-disks ("sys-apps/devicekit-disks" is blocking sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1)

[uninstall    ]    sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009  USE="bash-completion -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1  USE="bash-completion nls -debug -doc -remote-access" 698 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/krename-4.0.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -exif (-kdeenablefinal) -taglib" LINGUAS="fr -bs -cs -de -es -hu -it -ja -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -sl -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 13,757 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.0] USE="eds spell -test%" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.30.0 [2.28.3] USE="ipv6 -debug -doc -test" 7,431 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r1  USE="gtk qt4" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6  USE="cairo dbus gnome gtk svg -fuse -kde" 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.30.1 [2.28.1-r2] USE="eds policykit -debug" 2,764 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[uninstall    ]   x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2-r2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch -trace" 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]   <x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[uninstall    ]    x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]   <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="dbus exceptions kde* (-aqua) -debug -pch" 157,221 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="eds libnotify" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0] USE="-examples" 585 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.33-r1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2  USE="gnome -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.30.1 [2.28.2] 2,199 kB

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/libgnome-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="branding esd -debug -doc" 1,696 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.0] USE="eds spell -test%" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/nautilus-open-terminal-0.18 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.4-r2] USE="gnome -doc -test -xmp (-beagle%) (-tracker%)" 6,013 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="eds libnotify" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/evolution-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-im/empathy-2.30.1.1  USE="nautilus spell webkit -debug -networkmanager -test" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.1 [1.1.15.4] USE="gstreamer websockets -coverage -debug -doc -test (-aqua%)" 7,400 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/evolution-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0]

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.30.1-r1  USE="gnome-keyring ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -nntp -test" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="python -doc" 7,143 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1  USE="brasero cdr gnome-keyring hal ipod libnotify nsplugin python udev upnp webkit -daap -debug -doc -lirc -mtp -musicbrainz -test" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="-debug -doc" 630 kB

[ebuild     U ]   net-libs/libsoup-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="gnome ssl -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-admin/sabayon-2.30.0 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2  USE="gnome -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12-r1  USE="nls -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]    app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7 [1.7.2_p6] USE="ldap pam -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 755 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/totem-2.30.0-r1 [2.28.6] USE="bluetooth nautilus nsplugin python youtube -debug -doc -galago -iplayer -lirc (-tracker)" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-wireless/bluez-4.65 [4.64] USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps -debug -old-daemons -pcmcia -test-programs" 966 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.2  USE="bash-completion bluetooth gdu gnome gnome-keyring hal http samba udev -archive -avahi -cdda -doc -fuse -gphoto2" 

[nomerge      ]  net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="-debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.2] USE="pam -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.30.1  USE="-debug -doc -test" 794 kB

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.2] USE="pam -debug -doc -test" 1,556 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/egg-python-2.25.3 [2.19.1] USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/gnome-python-extras-base-2.25.3 [2.19.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.30.1 [2.28.0] USE="eds spell -test%" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/libwnck-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="cjk gnome python -debug -doc -test" 3,029 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.1-r1 [2.18.5] USE="-accessibility -lua" 664 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.30.1 [2.28.3] USE="-doc -test (-introspection%)" 821 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/gmime-2.4.17 [2.4.15] USE="crypt%* -debug -doc -mono" 840 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-wm/metacity-2.30.1 [2.28.1] USE="xinerama -test" 2,261 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20100612  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dga dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad ftp gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -vdpau -vidix -vpx -win32codecs -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 

[nomerge      ]  app-i18n/enca-1.13  USE="recode -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/recode-3.6_p17-r1 [3.6_p17] USE="nls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild     UD]   dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2 [0.1.4] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20100612  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dga dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad ftp gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -vdpau -vidix -vpx -win32codecs -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/x264-0.0.20100605 [0.0.20100423] USE="threads -debug -pic" 413 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-lang/yasm-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="nls" 1,381 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.1] USE="bash-completion blksha1 curl gtk iconv perl threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1 [2.8.0] USE="-debug -doc" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.3 [2.8.2] USE="-doc -glade% -test%" 1,202 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/zenity-2.30.0 [2.28.0-r1] USE="compat libnotify -debug" 3,023 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.2] USE="libnotify -debug -pulseaudio" 1,218 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/vte-0.24.1 [0.22.5] USE="python -debug -doc -glade" 1,282 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.0 [2.28.0.1] USE="python -debug" 459 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.30.1 [2.28.2] 396 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libxklavier-5.0 [4.0] USE="-doc" 350 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.1 [2.26.0] USE="-debug -doc -glade% -test" 570 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/decibel-audio-player-1.04  USE="aac gnome gnome-keyring libnotify -cdda -musepack -wavpack" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.30.2 [2.28.0] USE="-examples" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.30.2 [2.28.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.1 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.30.0 [2.28.0] USE="startup-notification -doc" 690 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8  USE="alsa curl dbus exif gnome hal jpeg lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff webkit -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -wmf" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-0.14.0-r1 [0.12.4-r3] USE="abiword cairo cjk curl%* cxx%* jpeg lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k" 867 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.1 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.30.3 [2.28.0] 15,610 kB

[nomerge      ] app-arch/file-roller-2.30.1.1 [2.28.2] USE="nautilus" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.4-r2] USE="gnome -doc -test -xmp (-beagle%) (-tracker%)" 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.30.0 [2.28.2-r1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,595 kB

[ebuild     U ]    app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1 [0.18.1] USE="-debug" 699 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-block/gparted-0.5.2  USE="fat gnome hfs jfs kde ntfs reiser4 reiserfs xfs -dmraid -mdadm -xfce" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-fs/xfsdump-3.0.4 

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 [2.4.43] USE="nls" 309 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.30.0 [2.28.0-r1] USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="alsa ffmpeg gstreamer gtk -doc -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/pango-1.28.0 [1.26.2] USE="X -debug -doc -test" 1,466 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1 [0.18] USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 14,786 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6  USE="emerald gnome -kde -unsupported" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4-r1 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4-r1 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0-r1 [2.3.0] USE="java python -emacs -examples -source -static-libs% -vim-syntax" 1,392 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/murmur-1.2.2  USE="dbus ice -debug -pch -zeroconf" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/Ice-3.4.1 [3.3.1] USE="ncurses python%* -debug -doc% -examples% -mono% -ruby% -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18%*" 5,141 kB

[nomerge      ] net-firewall/shorewall-4.4.2.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.34 [2.6.33] USE="berkdb -atm -minimal" 377 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/parted-2.3  USE="debug device-mapper nls readline (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.67-r2 [2.02.64] USE="lvm1 readline static -clvm (-cman) (-selinux)" 873 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsamixergui-0.9.0.1.2-r4 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/fltk-1.1.10-r1 [1.1.10] USE="opengl threads xinerama -debug -doc -examples -games -xft" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r1 [4.0.3] USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 821 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-ruby/libxml-1.1.4  USE="-doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 (-ruby19)" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p249-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads -debug -doc -examples -libedit -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild     U ]   app-admin/eselect-ruby-20100603 [20100402] 2 kB

[nomerge      ] games-strategy/wormux-0.9.2.1  USE="nls unicode -debug" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.21 [2.0.20] USE="mmx -static-libs%" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]   <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1  USE="brasero cdr gnome-keyring hal ipod libnotify nsplugin python udev upnp webkit -daap -debug -doc -lirc -mtp -musicbrainz -test" 

[nomerge      ]  media-video/coherence-0.6.6.1 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/gst-python-0.10.18 [0.10.17] USE="-examples -test%" 566 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/totem-2.30.0-r1 [2.28.6] USE="bluetooth nautilus nsplugin python youtube -debug -doc -galago -iplayer -lirc (-tracker)" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/libgdata-0.6.4  USE="gnome -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.15 [1.13] 770 kB

[nomerge      ] net-im/amsn-0.98.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/tk-8.5.8-r1 [8.5.8] USE="threads truetype (-aqua) -debug" 3,701 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.1.0 [1.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xlsclients-1.1.0 [1.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 106 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xinput-1.5.2 [1.5.1] USE="(-debug%)" 127 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -trace" 

[blocks b     ]   <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="alsa ffmpeg gstreamer gtk -doc -pulseaudio" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1  USE="cups jpeg tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.2 [0.4.1] USE="-doc -static-libs% (-debug%)" 254 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 244 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="dbus exceptions kde* (-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ]  media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1  USE="alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -trace" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="accessibility exceptions%* (-aqua) -debug -kde* -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r1  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -trace" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.10  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6 [0.9.5] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 253 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2 [1.1.1] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 312 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/libX11-1.3.4 [1.3.3] USE="ipv6 xcb -doc -static-libs% -test% (-debug%)" 2,077 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.2-r1  USE="ipv6 nfsv3 nfsv4 tcpd -caps -kerberos" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libevent-1.4.14a [1.4.13] 489 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.11  USE="ffmpeg hal mplayer ogg subtitles vorbis xvid -fping -vcd -xine" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Event-ExecFlow-0.64 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/AnyEvent-5.2.7.1 [5.2.6.1] 214 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]    <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]      <x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ]       x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -freetds% -mysql* -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o [0.9.8n] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.1] USE="bash-completion blksha1 curl gtk iconv perl threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.15 [2.14.01] USE="-kerberos" 44 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20100612  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dga dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad ftp gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -vdpau -vidix -vpx -win32codecs -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.9 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-lang/orc-0.4.5 [0.4.4] USE="-examples% -static-libs%" 524 kB

[nomerge      ] net-im/amsn-0.98.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/tcl-8.5.8-r1 [8.5.8] USE="threads -debug" 4,348 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.6 [1.0.5] USE="(-debug%)" 111 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.11  USE="ffmpeg hal mplayer ogg subtitles vorbis xvid -fping -vcd -xine" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory-0.65-r1 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222 [1.221]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223 [1.222] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1  USE="brasero cdr gnome-keyring hal ipod libnotify nsplugin python udev upnp webkit -daap -debug -doc -lirc -mtp -musicbrainz -test" 

[nomerge      ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms-0.10.17 

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libmms-0.6 [0.5] 327 kB

[nomerge      ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc10-r1 

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/realpath-1.15-r2 [1.15-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-boot/unetbootin-471 

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/p7zip-9.13 [9.04] USE="-doc -kde* -rar -static -wxwidgets" 3,666 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/brasero-2.30.1  USE="cdr css libburn nautilus -beagle -doc -playlist -test" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libburn-0.8.2 [0.8.0] USE="-track-src-odirect" 776 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kde-env-4.4.4 [4.4.3] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1  USE="-build" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/openrc-0.6.1-r1  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 

[nomerge      ]   virtual/init-0 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88 [2.87-r3] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 104 kB

[nomerge      ] games-strategy/wormux-0.9.2.1  USE="nls unicode -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  net-misc/curl-7.20.1  USE="ares gnutls ipv6 ldap ssl -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 

[ebuild     U ]   net-dns/c-ares-1.7.3 [1.7.1] 620 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3)

Total: 128 packages (125 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 2 new, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 436,854 kB

Conflict: 25 blocks (6 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[sqlite] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mlt-0.5.4', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'games-emulation/mupen64plus-1.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 24 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mlt-0.5.4', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-boot/unetbootin-471', 'nomerge')

    (and 27 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.25-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 26 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-opengl:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4[-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/mumble-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/filelight-1.9_rc3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/krename-4.0.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/murmur-1.2.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.25-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 22 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3', 'merge')

    (and 7 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following updates are masked by LICENSE changes:

- net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

- sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.2.1.1329_beta (masked by: googleearth license(s))

A copy of the 'googleearth' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/googleearth'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218 (masked by: googleearth license(s))

A copy of the 'googleearth' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/googleearth'.

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.21 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

- net-im/skype-2.1.0.47-r1 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

BlackPearl / # 

```

ps: bizarement mes liscences ne sont pas automatiquement acceptées malgres le * a ce propos dans le /etc/make.conf c'est normal ?

----------

## Chr0nos

en solution "temporaire" j'ai mis dans /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999

>=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999

>=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999

>=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999

>=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999

>=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999

>=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3

>=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3

```

et la je suis a nouveau cappable de faire mes maj

----------

## guilc

C'est bizarre, on dirait qu'il y a un souci avec qt-multimedia qu'il ne propose pas à la mise à jour.

Tu es sûr que tu n'as rien d'exotique dans ton /etc/portage et que ton arbre est à jour ?

----------

## Chr0nos

je trouve ca bizard aussi

```
adamaru@BlackPearl ~/projets/dmx/dmx $ ls -Rsh /etc/portage/

/etc/portage/:

total 28K

4,0K bin  4,0K package.keywords  4,0K package.mask  4,0K package.unmask  4,0K package.use  4,0K postsync.d  4,0K savedconfig

/etc/portage/bin:

total 4,0K

4,0K post_sync

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

total 12K

4,0K codeblocks  4,0K libplist  4,0K radeonhd

/etc/portage/postsync.d:

total 4,0K

4,0K q-reinitialize

/etc/portage/savedconfig:

total 4,0K

4,0K sys-apps

/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps:

total 24K

24K busybox-1.16.0
```

donc apparement rien de trop "exotique" :s (au fait je suis sous gnome et non kde, j'utilise justes certains soft de kde que je trouve utiles genre filelight et k3b (brasero crash trop souvent :/)

quand a mon arbre je le met a jour chaque jour en rentran du boulot :s

----------

## bospaadje

(in English because my French is barely good enough to understand what you are saying, and certainly not good enough to write in)

It looks like I had the same problem. I solved it by unmerging all of the blocking packages (qt-sql, qt-webkit, qt-qt3support, qt-script, qt-core, qt-gui, qt-dbus). 

After that emerge -uDN world told me to add a +kde use flag to qt-qt3support and qt-webkit. 

When I did that it allowed me to emerge all the packages.

I hope this helps!

----------

## swann25

Worked for me, bospaadje. Thanks.

----------

